# Rick Steves 2022 tours rapidly selling out in a few days.



## Brookswood (May 30, 2021)

Last week I received an email from Rick Steves telling me that they were now taking reservations for their 2022 tours.   I had my eye on two tours for 2022 and immediately went online to book them.   48  hours later they and most of the tours before and after the dates I chose are filled up with a waiting list option. 

I did a random sampling of a few areas I had visited before, and the tours are all well over 50% filled up.

I guess people are ready to travel again.


----------



## bowmore (May 30, 2021)

We just booked a 15 day Hawaiian cruise for 2022


----------



## Brookswood (May 31, 2021)

In four days Rick Steves has had 18000 reservations.          By the time they open up the tours to the general public, Well over half will already be filled up.


----------



## Brookswood (Jun 3, 2021)

A friend finally decided to try and find a tour to sign up for.  It seems the only availble are called _Wait List_. What country is that in?


----------



## Victor (Jun 6, 2021)

I would never go with him. He talks too much. I heard him talk at a travel convention. He said almost nothing I didn't know for an hour.


----------



## Brookswood (Jun 12, 2021)

I like seeing smaller outfits do well.   Mr. Steves kept his staff on the payroll at full time pay, then part-time pay for over a year.   If there was not enough work to do at the office he asked them to volunteer in the community to help others.     I like to reward businesses that do the right thing in a time of need.


----------



## Brookswood (Jun 13, 2021)

He's gone well past 20,000 tour reservatons in the first two weeks.  For a small business (compared to Trafalgar, Globus, etc. ) that is not bad.


----------

